# Teichfilter selber bauen eure meinung



## deraltesack86 (16. März 2007)

ich bau grade meinen teich aus nun möchte ich auch gerne meinen filter selber bauen ich habe mir bei bekannten und auch hier im forum einiges angeschaut und habe nun follgende idee.... würde gerne von euch wissen ob es so funktioniert...

Das system soll gepumpt laufen durch einen bodenablauf in einen pumpenschacht und von dortaus durch ein filtersieb 200my in die erstekammer in der bürsten sind von dort weiter in die 2. kammer die als patronenfilter gebaut werden soll des weiteren follgt dann ein becken von 1,5x4m als pflanzenfilter und von dort zurück in den teich


wenn erwünscht würde ich versuchen eine skizze zu zeichnen und einzustellen

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Harald (16. März 2007)

*AW: Teichfilter selber bauen eure meinung*

Hallo Jürgen,

ich habe mir in der letzten Zeit ebenfalls viele Gedanken zum Filterbau gemacht.

Wichtig ist, dass Du viel Ansiedlungsfläche für die Bakterien schaffst.
Der Start mit dem Spaltsieb ist daher aus meiner Sicht auch absolut richtig. Auf die Bürsten solltest Du dann aber verzichten und sie ggf. gegen Helix austauschen, also erst das Spaltsieb, dann den Patronenfilter und zum Schluß das (oder den) Helix.

Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist, dass Du einen Bodenablauf machst und dann das Wasser erst in einen Pumpenschacht laufen läßt. Wieso legst Du den Filter dann nicht sofort als Schwerkraftfilter an?


----------



## deraltesack86 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Teichfilter selber bauen eure meinung*

Danke für die antwort

der bodenablauf kommt rein falls ich doch mal auf schwerkraft umbaue!

funktioniert es denn mit dem spaltsieb bei schwerkraft oder wie muss der filterdann aussehen??? 

und was ist ein helix???

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## rainthanner (16. März 2007)

*AW: Teichfilter selber bauen eure meinung*

Hallo, 

ich wußte doch, dass es sich lohnt das Bild hochzuladen.  

das ist __ Hel-X:







und so sieht es im Filter, oder in diesem Fall in einem Plexiglasrohr aus. 
An der bräunlichen Färbung erkennt man dann prima die bakterielle Ansiedelung: 






zum anderen Thema: 
Dein Gedanke mit dem Spaltfilter in Schwerkraft funktioniert natürlich. 
Hat den großen Vorteil, dass der anfallende Schmutz nicht erst in einer Pumpe kleingehexelt, sondern gleich von Sieb aus dem Wasserkreislauf entfernt wird. 
Die Pumpe kommt dann nach, oder gleich in den Spaltfilter und pumpt hoch in die biologische Reinigung. 
-Wenn eine Hel-X Kammer vor einem Patronenfilter gesetzt wird, läßt man das Hel-X i.d.R. ruhend. (reine Geschmackssache)
-Wenn eine Hel-X Kammer nach einem Patronenfilter gesetzt wird, verwirbelt man es i.d.R. mit Luft. (ebenfalls reine Geschmackssache)


Gruß Rainer


----------



## deraltesack86 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Teichfilter selber bauen eure meinung*

danke rainer

also werde ich das sysem auf schwerkraft setzen erst ein spaltsieb dann helix danach die patronen am ende dann den pflanzfilter.
zum spaltsieb....

ein bekannter hatte in seinem alten filter ein sieb und er meinte im sommer musste er es bis zu 3mal täglich mit einer bürste reinigen hat man da nicht die möglichkeit selber was zu basteln ?? gibst da irgendwelche bauanleitungen oda hat da wer erfahrung?

gruß jürgen


----------



## Annett (18. März 2007)

*AW: Teichfilter selber bauen eure meinung*

Hallo Jürgen.

Guckst Du hier!
Viel Spaß beim Stöbern.


----------



## deraltesack86 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Teichfilter selber bauen eure meinung*

danke annett

aber das ist noch nicht das was ich suche ....

ich möchte das teil so wartungsarm wie möglich haben z.b. mit einer automatischen reinigungsvorrichtung

stelle mir das grade in etwa so vor:

http://freenet-homepage.de/ahj/spaltsieb.bmp

http://freenet-homepage.de/ahj/spaltsieb1.bmp


----------



## rainthanner (19. März 2007)

*AW: Teichfilter selber bauen eure meinung*

Hallo Jürgen, 

das wichtigste bei einem Spaltfilter ist, dass das Sieb kein Tageslicht abbekommt, weil sich schnell einen Algenfilm bildet und dann ist es dicht. 



Du meinst sowas gell:  
Ich hatte das so und es hat gut funktioniert. 
Angesteuert mit Zeitschaltuhr und Magnetventil. 
Im Ablaufrohr hatte ich einen 2" Motorkugelhahn, der zeitgleich mit dem Magnetventil öffnete und anschließend wieder schloß. 








Gruß Rainer


----------



## deraltesack86 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Teichfilter selber bauen eure meinung*

ja irrgendwie so  

hast du vllt noch ein paar bilder mit einzelheiten??


----------



## rainthanner (19. März 2007)

*AW: Teichfilter selber bauen eure meinung*

nein leider nicht, aber ist eigentlich ganz einfach: 
die Zeitschaltuhr öffnet das Magnetventil der Wasserleitung und der Gardena-Regner fängt an von oben nach unten und von unten nach oben zu spülen.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## deraltesack86 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Teichfilter selber bauen eure meinung*

ok das prinzip ist einfach .....

du sagtest es hat gut funktioniert ist er nichtmehr im betrieb?????
vllt noch in der garage und zugestaubt und wartet auf einen abnehmer 

gruß jürgen


----------



## rainthanner (19. März 2007)

*AW: Teichfilter selber bauen eure meinung*



			
				deraltesack86 schrieb:
			
		

> ok das prinzip ist einfach .....
> 
> du sagtest es hat gut funktioniert ist er nichtmehr im betrieb?????
> vllt noch in der garage und zugestaubt und wartet auf einen abnehmer
> ...


 

alles schon weg. Hab letztes Jahr die Vorfilterung gewechselt.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## deraltesack86 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Teichfilter selber bauen eure meinung*

schade, schade ..
das heißt dann wohl selber bauen ...

naja danke dir für deine hilfe .....


gruß Jürgen


----------

